# Interbike



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

The dirt demo and expo seemed much more subdued than in 2016, perhaps because it was the swan song for LV for the near future at least or a reflection of the bike business. However, Bosch impressed by removing two pounds from their mid-drive motor while increasing its performance. Anyone see other e-bikes or components that impressed them?


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I follow one of ourBS on facebook, he was there and it seemed all the show was about was ebikes. If that is true, it will dwindle every year, mountain bikers don't care about ebikes.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

sfgiantsfan said:


> mountain bikers don't care about ebikes.


:smallviolin:


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Interbike has been dying for a while, the Euro show stole a bunch of their business and the dealers-show-up-to-order-for-the-model-year thing is ending too. 

Did MTBR even do their usual I-bike features this year? I haven't seen or heard anything about it. 

I would not be surprised if there are a ton of e-bikes being displayed. Sales are through the roof here - I can't ride anywhere on the bike path anymore without seeing at least a half a dozen Pedego townies.

-Walt


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

MTBR did a bunch of interviews and some reviews. There were probably more MTB companies, but those that I saw, Pivot, Haro and Focus, produce e-bikes too.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Tern had an e-cargo bike that could be stored vertically (or taken on an elevator since it was quite heavy to take up stairs) reducing the space required to store it markedly.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, that thing is slick


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

You could barely tell I-Bike was happening this year based on the limited media coverage. I don't think a change of location is going to help it much. It's essentially a zombie. It's moving and thinks it's alive, but everyone else knows it's dead.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

vikb, good observation; the media room was very sparsely populated even compared to last year. Next year the public will be allowed to go to the dirt demo and show AFAIK, and that may help. Probably trying to make it more like Sea Otter which seemed vibrant to me.


----------



## Bodhii (Nov 21, 2016)

I LOVE the battery setups of the Focus Jam2 eMTBs. I ride everyday, and after 3 hours of hard riding my battery is less than 1/4 down. Yet I must carry all of the extra weight of unused battery, Focus divides its batteries into 2 parts. The first half is completely integrated into a very stealthy looking down tube, while the 2nd half of the battery is completely optional, and comes enclosed within its own portable casing that can be left at home on normal shorter rides, or can be attached to the bike at any time. I do ride everyday in non-snow months, and in snow months I keep my bike in Arizona for easy MTB visits. I can count on my fingers the number of times I have actually used a whole battery in one day of riding. ( I use an E-Rad system). This two part battery option results in about a 10 lb savings!! As battery cells continue to improve, ( New 21700 format!) I hope more manufacturers follow this idea.


----------



## Steveroot (Dec 15, 2011)

Harryman said:


> Yeah, that thing is slick


I rode one into the show last September with a bunch of Tern guys. "Slick" is an understatement!
Steve













(Sorry about the 90 degree CCW rotation... what up with that?)


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

Bodhii said:


> I LOVE the battery setups of the Focus Jam2 eMTBs. I ride everyday, and after 3 hours of hard riding my battery is less than 1/4 down. Yet I must carry all of the extra weight of unused battery, Focus divides its batteries into 2 parts. The first half is completely integrated into a very stealthy looking down tube, while the 2nd half of the battery is completely optional, and comes enclosed within its own portable casing that can be left at home on normal shorter rides, or can be attached to the bike at any time. I do ride everyday in non-snow months, and in snow months I keep my bike in Arizona for easy MTB visits. I can count on my fingers the number of times I have actually used a whole battery in one day of riding. ( I use an E-Rad system). This two part battery option results in about a 10 lb savings!! As battery cells continue to improve, ( New 21700 format!) I hope more manufacturers follow this idea.
> 
> View attachment 1160893
> 
> View attachment 1160894


Did they have a weight listed? What's the price point? Thanks!


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

I would think at some point the e-components would need to become available, user serviceable parts like the rest of pedal bike components. Pigeonholed, assembled brand-named e-bike from manufactures serviced by “authorized” hacks sounds like a long-term nightmare.
Something somewhat along the lines of what the US DIY venders are doing makes sense down the road for user serviceability. One should be able to buy and replace a bearing or gear without voiding a warranty.

Maybe someday, bike frames will have an open BB area that can accept a variety of motors and an adapter to fit a bike BB. Hell, the human power only bb receptacles could even be location adjustable.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Bodhii said:


> I LOVE the battery setups of the Focus Jam2 eMTBs. I ride everyday, and after 3 hours of hard riding my battery is less than 1/4 down. Yet I must carry all of the extra weight of unused battery, Focus divides its batteries into 2 parts. The first half is completely integrated into a very stealthy looking down tube, while the 2nd half of the battery is completely optional, and comes enclosed within its own portable casing that can be left at home on normal shorter rides, or can be attached to the bike at any time. I do ride everyday in non-snow months, and in snow months I keep my bike in Arizona for easy MTB visits. I can count on my fingers the number of times I have actually used a whole battery in one day of riding. ( I use an E-Rad system). This two part battery option results in about a 10 lb savings!! As battery cells continue to improve, ( New 21700 format!) I hope more manufacturers follow this idea.
> 
> View attachment 1160893
> 
> View attachment 1160894





Double Butted said:


> Did they have a weight listed? What's the price point? Thanks!


21.1 kg (46.6 lbs) I think that is with the single battery.

Optional battery weight: 4.9 lbs

https://electricbikereview.com/focus/jam-squared-plus-pro/

Good to have choices


----------

